# الرجاء المساعدة في لون لبس العمل للميكانيكي



## cmi (21 مارس 2011)

الرجاء المساعدة في لون لبس العمل للميكانيكي

عملت لون أخضر للميكانيكين في الشركة فهل هذا مناسب برأيكم ..؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (23 مارس 2011)

لون الصيانة الأفضل أن يكون كحلي


----------



## tamer safety (7 أبريل 2011)

بالفعل أخى اللون الكحلى افضل و مناسب 
1- من ناحية التحمل للأعمال الشاقة 
2- مميز عن باقى الالوان


----------



## osama911 (8 أبريل 2011)

_بل الفعل ان اقيد اخونى فى الراى اللون الكحلى هو الانسب
تحياتى لكم_


----------



## sayed00 (9 أبريل 2011)

اخى الكريم

اختيار اللون يتوقف على مايلى:

- طبيعة العمل و المواد المستخدمة فية 
- مكان العمل و طبيعته (فى الشمس - فى الظل - الخ)
- راحة النظر
- اختيار العامل

بعد ذلك نقول للميكانيكى:

المواد المستخدمة يمكن ان تؤثر بشكل كبير على نظافة اللبس لذلك اللون القاتم يكون افضل
عمل الميكانيكى فى داخل الورشة لذلك دكانة اللون لن تؤثر حرارايا
راحة النظر كما اعتادنا انها ترتاح للكحلى او الازرق
شوف راى العماله و بعدين قرر

اية رايك بقى فى التحليل هذا


----------



## cmi (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا أخواني الكرام ...


----------

